# Lawmakers Want Apology For Vote 'Against' NYPD



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lawmakers Want Apology For Vote 'Against' NYPD*



GOP lawmakers call Dem-backed vote to rebuke New York police's Muslim 'profiling' tactics 'shameful'


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

What a disgrace. LET THEM DO THEIR JOB!


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/tak...utor-who-suggested-nypd-is-profiling-muslims/

*Rep Peter King wants apology. It's nice to see people (like King) support our brothers/sisters at the NYPD.........*


----------

